# A Very Hard But Nice Day



## CatPat (Feb 10, 2016)

Joyce's car is fixed now and they so very much like their new garage door!

I felt so very, very badly of the accident and also I still feel terribly of this. I went to the outlet mall where they have a Vera Bradley store, for she loves the Vera Bradley things and I do also. I found a lovely purse and wallet of the colors she loves, then I went to a Toyota dealers and bought for Justin a Toyota key ring. I do not know if she said of this, but he has a new Toyota truck which is very large but very nice.

I let Lilly out and yelled of Justin to go get her and so while he went to see to her I sneaked my bags in under of his nose, ha! I wrote them a very nice letter which was so very personal and wrapped their presents of the Christmas paper I found of the computer room closet.

I gave these to them after our very nice dinner and I did apologize again. I also apologized for a thing I said yesterday that I think made Joyce feel of badly, and I should not have said of it. Mamma was extremely angry of me for this and told me of her anger later last night.

I said, "I have never spent so much time in a house so small." No one spoke after I said this. Then Mamma told Joyce and Justin I meant this for a complement of their hospitality to us. They are nice people and they said they understood. Joyce began to speak of the new writing project she has of her writing forum, but Mamma was so very angry.

I know I said a terrible thing. I meant I was happy here but it was all of the wrong words. When Mamma put me to the rails of this, I saw of my mistake, and I cried of shame. Mamma's words were so very harsh and angry.

Joyce and Justin were very nice of it, and she said this, "You can have the biggest mansion on the planet and still be the most miserable person on earth. Then again, you can have a small house, and it's your mansion, and pack the home with as much love as you can, for that makes a house a home."

I shall never forget her words as I live long. 

Love,
~Cat


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, Nice reading!!!! That's true. If there will be no love, then it's just a house, we can't tell it as home. There is no use of it even it is too big or too many facilities.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 11, 2016)

95Austin12 said:


> Yeah, Nice reading!!!! That's true. If there will be no love, then it's just a house, we can't tell it as home. There is no use of it even it is too big or too many facilities.



Thank you! This is a beautiful home of love within it. It is very colorful as well!

Love,
~Cat


----------

